# Samsung UE37C6000 oder LG 37LE5500



## MightyMike (6. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich hab jetzt tagelang tests und berichte gelesen. außerdem hab ich  mich über die diversen led-techniken informiert. das brachte mich zu  folgendem problem:

meine erste entscheidung fiel auf den Samsung LE37C650 ( ca. 600 € ).  nach einiger überlegung habe ich mich dann doch für die LED-technik  entschieden, da ich das geld für die mehrkosten nach einigen jahren  durch die stormersparnis wieder raus kriege.

meine fernseh gewohnheiten: hauptsächlich 60% sport, 30 % "normales  fernsehen" , 10 % DVD / BD .... ansonsten würde noch gerne irgendwann  eine konsole anschließen, wie WII oder gamecube und ich werde viele  sendungen vom PC per HDMI streamen. 

zwei fernseher haben es für mich in die endauswahl geschafft:

Samsung UE37C6000 ( ca. 900 € inkl. Versand )

LG 37LE5500 ( ca. 820 € , könnte ich abholen )


habt ihr erfahrungen mit fernsehern aus der reihe ? falls ihr einen tipp  für mich habt, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. ich will nämlich schon am  montag bestellen, damit ich WM gucken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke im voraus !


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2010)

Gut wäre ein direkter Vergleich im Laden vor allem mit der TV-Empfangsart, die Du zu hause hast. grad bei Sport&co kann es, vor allem wenn es kein HD-TV ist, schonmal deutlich schlechter sein als bei den schönen Vorführ-BluRay-Filmen... und damit meine ich nicht die Auflösung, sondern das "Verhalten" des TV bei schnellen Bewegungen.


----------



## MightyM (8. Juni 2010)

hi, danke für die antwort. ich habe mir die modelle mal angeschaut und muss sagen der samsung und der philips sehen wirklich richtig gut aus ( auch ohne HD ). ich müsste heute bestellen, ich kann mich zwischen den beiden eifnach nicht entscheiden. die tendenz geht irgendwie zu philips..... helft mir = )


----------



## feivel (8. Juni 2010)

wenn du den pc anschliessen willst, würde ich zu samsung greifen, über philips hab ich gehört, dass es da einige edidschwierigkeiten geben soll, nichts dass unmöglich ist zu händeln, aber wenn du schon die wahl hast....


----------



## MightyM (9. Juni 2010)

ich werde wohl den philips nehmen, aber eine frage hab ich da noch. beim philips wird angegeben, dass er dyn. kontrast von 500.000:1 hat, beim LG in der preisklasse 5.000.000:1 .... das sind einfach utnerschiedliche messtechniken, oder ?


----------

